# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [B.Weber] L'ultime secret

## nolofinwe

bonjour,

Un petit livre que je vous conseille , il s'agit d'une reflexion sur "qu'est ce qui nous motive , qui nous fait nous lever tous les matins ?" au travers d'une histoire alliant intelligence artificielle et cervaux humain.

personnellement je suis rester scotch du dbut a la fin. Dites moi ce que vous en penser ::yaisse2::

----------


## vasilov

> Dites moi ce que vous en penss


Faire des rubans de moebius en souflant de la fume de cigarette est impossible.

----------


## nolofinwe

> Faire des rubans de moebius en souflant de la fume de cigarette est impossible.


tu peux traduire svp je parle pas le russe  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> personnellement je suis rester scotch du dbut a la fin. Dites moi ce que vous en penser


Moi pas.
Je me suis ennuy.
Mais bon, c'est juste mon avis hein ...

----------


## nolofinwe

On peut pas tout aimer...

Mais bon c'est vrai que je suis un inconditionel de bernard Weber  ::aie::

----------


## vasilov

regarde ce qu'est un ruban de moebius : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruban_de_M%C3%B6bius

et tu comprendras pourquoi c'est impossible  :;): .

----------


## Keihilin

J'ai bien aim, mais sans plus...

Je vais commencer le dernier livre de la srie initie par "Les Thanatonautes", et j'aime beaucoup plus que "l'Ultime Secret".

----------


## nolofinwe

c'est pas le meme genre de livre... 

je suis en train de lire l'empire des anges la c'est pas la meme chose non plus  :;):

----------


## nolofinwe

> Faire des rubans de moebius en souflant de la fume de cigarette est impossible.


heu bon d'accord c'est difficile mais pas forcement impossible...
Gandalf fait bien des bateaux  ::aie::

----------


## Biosox

Bernard Werber...
J'ai ador les premiers livres que j'ai lu de lui. dans l'ordre (de lecture, pas de prfrence):
Les fourmis
Les thanathonautes
Le pre de nos pres.

Vraiment trs chouette.
Aprs j'ai continu  lire du Werber (L'empire des anges, l'Ultime secret, le jour des fourmis, le livre du voyage), et mme si le sujet est chaque fois diffrent, il crit quand mme chaque fois la mme chose...

Donc si mon premier Werber tais l'Ultime secret, j'aurai srement ador, mais en fait je me suis plutot ennuy.

(essayez quand mme "les fourmis", il est trs chouette, et assez petit pour que se ne soit pas grave si vous aimez pas)

----------


## nolofinwe

Si tu lis les fopurmis il faut aussi lire le jour des fourmis et la rvolution des fourmis sinon on connais que le dbut de l'histoire... et la fin est assez marrante je trouve  ::mrgreen:: 

quand a l'ultime secret ce que j'ai apprci c'est ce voyage dans le cervaux et l'esprit humain + le combat entre l'homme et la machine  ::bug::

----------


## vasilov

> quand a l'ultime secret ce que j'ai apprci c'est ce voyage dans le cervaux et l'esprit humain + le combat entre l'homme et la machine


et tous ce que l'on peux faire avec une connexion internet en exploitant le dsir sexuel des autres  :;): .

----------


## lper

> quand a l'ultime secret ce que j'ai apprci c'est ce voyage dans le cervaux et l'esprit humain + le combat entre l'homme et la machine


Heu pas vraiment d'accord l avec le terme combat, c'est plutt l'aide de la machine (en autre l'ordinateur) qui permet  un des "Hros" d'exister et de surpasser ainsi son handicap.

----------


## nolofinwe

> Heu pas vraiment d'accord l avec le terme combat, c'est plutt l'aide de la machine (en autre l'ordinateur) qui permet  un des "Hros" d'exister et de surpasser ainsi son handicap.


Tu oublies la question suivi tout au long du livre sur la superiorit (ou non ) de l'homme sur la machine avec notamment le tournoi d'echec au dbut du livre et la volont de l'homme a surmonter la machine.

----------


## lper

> Tu oublies la question suivi tout au long du livre sur la superiorit (ou non ) de l'homme sur la machine avec notamment le tournoi d'echec au dbut du livre et la volont de l'homme a surmonter la machine.


Justement pour cela que je suis pas d'accord...J'ai trouv largement plus intressant le thme sur l'apport de l'informatique pour une personne handicape...

----------


## nolofinwe

> Justement pour cela que je suis pas d'accord...J'ai trouv largement plus intressant le thme sur l'apport de l'informatique pour une personne handicape...


En fait les deux sont lies de part l'influence d'athena sur la personne handicape....
Car qui controle qui a la fin du livre ? est ce Athena qui se sert de l'homme ou l'homme qui se sert d'athena ?
Le combat de l'homme et de la machine est li a leur entraide mutuelle si tu relit bien les discourt d'athena a la fin.

----------


## lper

> En fait les deux sont lies de part l'influence d'athena sur la personne handicape....
> Car qui controle qui a la fin du livre ? est ce Athena qui se sert de l'homme ou l'homme qui se sert d'athena ?
> Le combat de l'homme et de la machine est li a leur entraide mutuelle si tu relit bien les discourt d'athena a la fin.


En effet, tu me rappelles la fin du bouquin l, a fait quelques annes que je l'avais lu :;): , tu as tout  fait raison...a n'empche que ce qui m'avait vraiment marqu c'tait ce miracle de pouvoir redonner  une personne autant invalide, la possibilit de pouvoir communiquer grce  la technologie, je voyais plutt cela comme une symbiose homme-machine.

----------


## nolofinwe

> En effet, tu me rappelles la fin du bouquin l, a fait quelques annes que je l'avais lu, tu as tout  fait raison...a n'empche que ce qui m'avait vraiment marqu c'tait ce miracle de pouvoir redonner  une personne autant invalide, la possibilit de pouvoir communiquer grce  la technologie, je voyais plutt cela comme une symbiose homme-machine.


comme je l'ai dis plus haut , tout est li... C'est vrai que c'est quelque chose de miraculeux et de formidable (c'est ce qui a redonn a la personne handicape l'envie de vivre) mais il ne faut pas oubli le revers de la mdaille des que tu inclus une intelligence artificielle ayant la capacit d'voluer seule tu risque de la voir chapper a ton controle....

----------


## lper

> comme je l'ai dis plus haut , tout est li... C'est vrai que c'est quelque chose de miraculeux et de formidable (c'est ce qui a redonn a la personne handicape l'envie de vivre) mais il ne faut pas oubli le revers de la mdaille des que tu inclus une intelligence artificielle ayant la capacit d'voluer seule tu risque de la voir chapper a ton controle....


Ouai bof, l a reste encore de la science fiction pour moi et j'y crois pas trop, tu es sans doute plus jeune que moi pour que ce sujet t'interpelle et Terminator n'est pas encore n...

----------


## nolofinwe

vu l'volution de l'informatique je ne suis pas sur que se soit vraiment de la science fiction....

avec l'arrive de l'informatique quantique (meme si on y est pas encore tout a fait on s'y penche de plus en plus et des modeles existe dja) les possiblilits sont infinis.

maintenant c'est vrai que c'est pas pour tout de suite  :;):

----------


## Linio

Moi pareil, j'tais un inconditionnel de Werber, et j'ai trs vite t calm. J'ai particulirement ador l'Empire des Anges, mais tout ce qui a suivi pour moi c'est du bouquin  fric. Il n'y a qu' voir la suite, des bouquins qui s'enchainent, un recueil de nouvelles (qui reprennent toutes les histoires des bouquins donc sans grand intrt)  15, le livre de l'veil (je sais plus le titre), mme topo...

J'ai totalement dcroch avec la suite de l'Empire des Anges perso, c'est l que pour moi a a commenc  driver. L'ultime secret y'avait encore selon moi quelques trucs  en tirer.

----------


## nolofinwe

Tu as pas aim Nous les dieux ? je te demande ca parce que c'est le prochains sur ma liste alors...

----------


## lper

Les dieux, j'ai tenu bon sur le premier tome, sinon la suite j'ai trouv rptitif et ennuyeux..a m'avait surtout donn envie de lire des livres sur la mythologie.

----------


## nolofinwe

ok c'est bon a savoir sinon une petite question a part est ce que vous connaissez (je pense que oui ) Ren Barjavel et qu'est ce que vous pensez de cet auteur ?

----------


## lper

> ok c'est bon a savoir sinon une petite question a part est ce que vous connaissez (je pense que oui ) Ren Barjavel et qu'est ce que vous pensez de cet auteur ?


Tout simplement excellent pour ma part ! Je l'avais dcouvert avec Ravage.

----------


## nolofinwe

moi c'est avec "la nuit des temps" puis "et le diable l'emporte" ca parle toujours de fin du monde mais j'aime bien son style d'criture  ::king::

----------


## vasilov

> Moi pareil, j'tais un inconditionnel de Werber, et j'ai trs vite t calm ... c'est du bouquin  fric.


Completement d'accord avec toi.

Je me suis fait le meme avis avec Dan Brown (aprs avoir lu 3 de ses bouquins, je me suis jur de ne plus jamais en lire : ils sont tous pareils (meme style d'histoire) prenant au dbut puis trs dcevants sur la fin). Bon ce n'est pas le meme registre que Werber.

Mais pour Werber, je ne lui ferai pas de pub mais suis intress par ses ecris : il y a quelques classiques que je n'ai pas encore lu et que j'aimerais lire comme l'Empire des Anges et un dont je ne me souvient plus du titre mais qui raconte l'histoire d'un couple / une seul personne dans une cage de verre qui ne peuvent en sortir qu'en appyant sur un bouton qui dtruirai l'humanit. Est ce le meme livre? Existe t il?


Sinon je suis un grand fan de Ken Follet. Ok c'est un autre registre d'histoire mais elles sont toutes plus belles et pasionnantes les unes que les autres (j'ai meme lu 3 fois les pilier de la terre).

----------


## nolofinwe

Ken Follet ? je connais pas... c'est quel style ?

----------


## Linio

> Tu as pas aim Nous les dieux ? je te demande ca parce que c'est le prochains sur ma liste alors...


Pas du tout!

J'ai vraiment t transport par l'Empire des Anges, il faut dire. Un bouquin d'une simplicit tonnante mais pourtant finalement trs efficace dans son fonctionnement.

La suite, c'est vraiment trop moralisateur genre: Et vous vous feriez quoi si vous tiez un Dieu, de plus on sent trop le besoin d'overgaver le lecteur avec des connaissances dans tous les domaines, du style : je vous vends plus qu'un bouquin mais aussi une encyclopdie. Autant a passait  peu prs sur les fourmis, autant l...

Le bouquin dont tu parles sinon, c'est nous les humains je crois, mais bon pareil, de souvenir a vole pas haut (mais bon, je me perds un peu dans tous les derniers trucs qu'il a fait)

----------


## nolofinwe

d'accord je vois le genre tu n'est pas la premiere a me dire ca...
c'est dommage ses premiers bouquins promettaient beaucoup  ::(:

----------


## vasilov

> Ken Follet ? je connais pas... c'est quel style ?


oulala.
Ce sont des romans d'avanture historiques trs bien romancs  (les pilliers de la terre)
Des romans de guerre plutot espionage (le vol du frelon, Le Code Rebecca, Le Rseau Corneille, l'arme  l'oeil).
Mais il y a aussi des histoires diffrente (en afrique) avec les lions du panshir.
Des histoire de science fiction sur le clonage : le troisieme jumeau.

Ces livres sont magnifiques et trs prenant.

----------


## nolofinwe

faut que je regarde ca de plus pres c'est visiblement assez "vaste"

----------

